
Full Cycle Developers at Netflix – Operate What You Build - majikarp
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/full-cycle-developers-at-netflix-a08c31f83249
======
tracer4201
Well written article. My company follows the same patterns, operate what you
build.

The point worth reiterating is that you have to properly staff your teams for
this to succeed. Adopting this approach purely for the sake of cutting head
count doesn’t work, and I’ve seen that happen at multiple companies on
multiple teams.

